# Netzteil piepen, Speicherdrossel defekt?



## _Snaker_ (22. August 2009)

Hi,
habe seit gestern das Problem dass mein Netzteil piept. Ein nicht sehr lautes aber doch hörbares, pfeifen-piepen.
Habe es aufgeschraubt und festgestellt, dass das auf dem Bild markierte Bauteil der Auslöser ist.
Was ist das für ein Teil und brauch man das? Kann ich das einfach überbrücken oder austauschen?  

Laut Wikipedia könnte es eine "Speicherdrossel" sein?!?
Drossel (Elektrotechnik) ? Wikipedia

Wär schon schade, wenn mein gutes 650W BeQuiet DarkPower Pro nun nur noch ein Haufen Schrott wäre


----------



## poiu (22. August 2009)

das ist nicht ungewöhnlich , bei hohen freuquenzen schwingen die Spulen und das hört man mehr oder weniger. Deshalb versuchen die meisten hersteller das zu mindern, SIlikon, Kabelbinder usw 

ich frage mich warum du es nur aufmachst anstatt es auf garantei einzuschicken.


----------



## soulpain (22. August 2009)

> Was ist das für ein Teil und brauch man das?


Nein, es wurde natürlich nur zum Spaß eingebaut, weil man gerade etwas Geld über hatte und sich dachte, dass eine Spule das Netzteil so schön verziert mit seinen Wicklungen.  Das Bauteil filtert die hohen Frequenzanteile heraus, die durch die vorhergehende Schaltung entstanden ist, was sie zum einem elementaren Bestandteil macht.

Naja, wenn Du es schon mal offen hast, kannst Du die Spule mit etwas Klebstoff fixieren, aber nicht zukleistern, aus thermischen Gründen.


----------



## _Snaker_ (22. August 2009)

ich habe das netzteil schon vorher auf gemacht, weil ich 1. die kabel gesleevet habe und 2. den lüfter ausgetauscht 

okay, ich werde mal etwas kleber drauf schmieren, mehr als kaputt gehen kann's auch nicht

schreibe gleich, obs was nützt


----------



## poiu (22. August 2009)

soulpain ich kenn mich da mit denn Klebern so gut aus , muss ja aber ein Kleber auf Silikonbassis seinder für elektronik geeignet ist,  also UHU sollte er wohl besser nicht nehmen 




> Nein, es wurde natürlich nur zum Spaß eingebaut, weil man gerade etwas Geld über hatte und sich dachte, dass eine Spule das Netzteil so schön verziert mit seinen Wicklungen



wusste ich doch die bauen da mehr ein als nötig *lach* , danke hab köstlich gelacht


----------



## _Snaker_ (22. August 2009)

wie schauts denn mit heißkleber aus? der sollte doch gut sein?


----------



## poiu (22. August 2009)

ja ich glaube der könnte gehen.

warte mal was unser NT Guru  sagt


----------



## _Snaker_ (22. August 2009)

so, hatte etwas test kleber draufgeschmiert und ich meine, dass es ein wenig leiser geworden ist.

werde nun noch heißkleber draufschmieren


----------



## Erzbaron (22. August 2009)

Heißkleber kannst du ohne weiteres in Maßen benutzen ... was viel anderes nehmen die Hersteller auch nicht ...


----------



## NCphalon (22. August 2009)

naja die nehmen doch meistens diesen epoxidkleber der dann steinhart wird un die schwingungen besser dämpft oder?


----------



## Erzbaron (22. August 2009)

Schmelzklebstoff ? Wikipedia

Dieser Heißklebstoff ist also Epoxidklebstoff...


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. August 2009)

Nein, da wird was anderes genutzt, das eher weich ist.

Was auch Sinn macht, da ja diese Weichen Teile Schwingungen absorbieren, während die harten Kleber mit vibrieren, außerdem können die schnell brüchig werden...


----------



## Erzbaron (22. August 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein, da wird was anderes genutzt, das eher weich ist.
> 
> Was auch Sinn macht, da ja diese Weichen Teile Schwingungen absorbieren, während die harten Kleber mit vibrieren, außerdem können die schnell brüchig werden...



es sind jeweils Kohlenstoffpolymere also chemisch relativ ähnlich ... welche Mischungen nun genau verwendet werden wird wohl von Hersteller zu Hersteller unterschiedlich sein ... bzw. die werden diese Polymere ja auch nicht alle vom selben Chemiehersteller beziehen ...


----------



## _Snaker_ (22. August 2009)

habe mittlerweile schon die ganze spule mit heißkleber umhüllt, trotzdem keine veränderung....bringt wohl nichts, neues NT muss her

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Energie - Netzteile - über 600 Watt - Corsair CMPSU-750HX


----------



## poiu (22. August 2009)

bist sicher das das die Spule ist ? 

sonst guck hier 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...zteil-600-700watt-silent-kabelmanagement.html

da wurden genug gute NT genannt


----------



## NCphalon (23. August 2009)

also ich hab ma en NT auseinandergenommen un da warn die spulen mit so em schwarzen, glänzenden, steinharten zeugs beschmiert. aber andere teile warn mit so ne beigen substanz zugekleistert die relativ weich un elastisch war


----------

